# Fender Blackface Preamp



## elmario (Abr 7, 2007)

Hola gente, aca les dejo este preamp que encontre en esta pagina: http://www.redcircuits.com/Page120.htm para ver si algun otro se anima a armarlo dado que es muy facil y comenta los resultados.
La verdad es que suena muy bien, el sonido es muy parecido al original (valvular), el unico problema que tuve (y tengo...hasta ahora) es que la ganancia es infernal y al entrar a la power (que esta hecha con un TDA7294) satura brutalmente hasta transformarla en un verdadero overdrive! incluso a volumen muy bajo a pesar de que le puse el seguidor de source para adaptar la impedancia.
Si alguno sabe como bajar la ganancia como para lograr un sonido bien "clean" por favor que lo comente.
Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola, estaba viendo el preamp y la verdad q parece muy tentador , pero tengo algunas pequeñas dudas con el tema de las fichas J1 y J2 (supongo q son jack no?) que quiere decir la flechita q va del 2 pin al 1 pin de la ficha? vendria a ser q van puenteados los dos pines? (o al menos eso creeria en un principio) Y si fuera asi en definitiva estarias juntando los 2 canales en la conexion entre R1 y R3, andaria de la misma forma si en lugar de meter lso dos canales meto unicamente uno para armar 1 pre por cada canal?
Desde ya muchas gracias a cualquiera q me aclare alguna de las dudas


----------



## elmario (Abr 12, 2007)

Hola, Ivan
Las fichas J1 y J2 son las tipicas 2 entradas de los equipos Fender las cuales son 1 de alta y otra de baja impedancia y se usan por si tenes violas con diferentes ganancias (por ej. 1 con mic simples  y otra con dobles): Estos son 2 jacks mono con corte(en el dibujo seria la flecha) y trabajan asi: al entrar por J1 entras a la gate de Q1 con R2 a la vez que el corte de J2 envia R3 y R1 a masa-----> esta seria la entrada de menor ganancia(doble bobina), ahora en cambio si entras por J2 el corte de J1 pone en paralelo R2 y R3 con lo cual se obtiene un valor de 34K en la gate de Q1 y envia R1 a masa y esta seria la entrada de mayor ganancia(mic. simples).
Espero que te haya sido util
Saludos


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias por tu explicacion, sera solo cuestion de experimentar un poco y ver cual de los dos impedancias se ajusta mejor a mi pequeño proyecto.
Ya que estamos aprovecho para preguntar un par de dudas mas:
Estube leyendo un poco sobre el tema de los controles de tono fender y marshall, vos con cual lo armaste? A mi me interesaria q tenga una buena respuesta en bajos, por lo q me tendria que inclinar por el fender, no?
Que tal es el nivel de ruido de este circuito? Y el de distorsion?
Nuevamente muchas gracias a quien me de una mano.


----------



## elmario (Abr 18, 2007)

Hola
Mirá, generalmente el control tipo Fender es mas cañero en graves que el Marshall, aca lo tenes bien explicado en este link (dominando un poco el inglés, obviously): http://users.chariot.net.au/~gmarts/ampbasic.htm
En cuanto al nivel de ruido ya sabemos que los fet al ser de alta impedancia tienden a ser muy ruidosos si no tomamos los recaudos necesarios como ser apantallar bien todos los cables que llevan la señal y tratar de mantenerlos lo mas corto posibles... y por la distorsion...ja! no te hagas problema, yo todavia estoy tratando de que no distorsione...porque si lo querés hacer distorsionar realmente te parte la cabeza!.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 1, 2007)

hola elmario! que tal? queria preguntarte una cosa sobre el pre dime como que distorcion suena parecida a cual? y cuel es el que regula la disto jejej o no tiene? ya sale directa la distorion?


ahh si te gustan los pedales tengo un monton yo armo pedales si necesitas el esquema pcb  loque sea de alguno en especial solo decime 

salu2!


----------



## elmario (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola gonpa, gracias por tu ofrecimiento, te comento: ya hace 1 mes que tengo este pre funcionando en mi amp y te digo que el sonido es muy bueno y te digo como es el tema: lo que regula la distorsion es solamente el pot de gain pero para hacer que distorsione o no hay que montar al final del seguidor de source (Q5 y partes asociadas) un pote de entre 10 y 50 Kohms el cual se usa como vol. master, entonces----> con el pot de gain al max. y vol master bajo obtenemos sonido saturado y viceversa mas limpio.
El sonido de la distorsion es parecido a una distorsion vavular o a algunos de los pedales de distorsion hechos con fets que estan en www.runoffgroove.com y la cantidad  de la misma va a depender de los divisores resistivos que haya en la gate de Q1.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 2, 2007)

pss creo que no te entendi bien dime entre que componentes va el pot jeje asy te entiendo 

oh cuando puedas sube el pcb asy veo si lo monto en mi etapa de potencia de 100w que estoy por armar por que me quiero hacer un equipo casi marshall tengo los planos originales de la caja acustica 4x12! marshall si te interesa., esta buenisima para que te agas un cabezal de 100w con un pre marshall!

salu2


----------



## elmario (Nov 4, 2007)

El pote de vol master se ubicaria a la entrada del power, o sea, como este pre se hizo con la finalidad de manejar potencias transistorizadas (no tendria razon usar esto en una power valvular), si o si tenes que hacer el seguidor de source (Q5 y partes asociadas) para mantener baja la impedancia a la salida y evitar ruidos y atenuaciones y a la salida de este ( o sea, a la entrada del power) hay que ubicar el pot de vol master, en el caso mio uno de 25K
Te comento que yo arme este pre con esta power: http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/amplificador_mosfet_simple.htm y el resultado es increible, se emparejan muy bien y el sonido es demoledor.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 5, 2007)

el seguidor de source es el q5 con c9,r9 y r10?

y me dices q conecte el pot ala salida de este seria asi?

ah yo lo estaba por hacer con el amplificador de 100w de luci q me dijeron q anda barbaro tu q dices?


----------



## gonpa (Nov 5, 2007)

ahh una pregunta de cuantos ampers es la fuente para este amplificador?
vos usaste la version basica o con la modificacion en azul?


desde ya muchas gracias por tu dispocicion

salu2!


----------



## elmario (Nov 5, 2007)

Hola, aca te dejo la modificacion: el pot en paralelo con la source de Q5 y se elimina R10, en cuanto a la fuente lo ideal seria lo que dice el mono de la pag., o sea un transformador de 250 watts, pero como se supone que nunca se va a usar al max. de volumen con uno de 180 watts estaria bien y en cuanto al voltaje te recomendaria un promedio entre los 2 que propone, esto es 48 V por si se te ocurre usarlo a 4 ohms ( con 55 Volts a 4 ohms los transistores estan mas exigidos y tiende a saturarse), yo probe las 2 versiones y no hay ninguna diferencia, las 2 son muy estables, ahora estoy usando la version mejorada pero cuidado porque ese pcb tiene cambiado el patillaje de los mosfet (si usas los irfp240-9240, que son los mas baratos y faciles de conseguir),o sea que habria que modificarla.
La power de Luci no la tengo presente, pero supongo que ha de ser muy buena opcion tambien, yo use esta porque los mosfet y los jfet se emparejan muy bien en cuanto a la reproduccion de armonicos pares.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 6, 2007)

ok ya esta todo entendido muchas gracias!
por aqui en tucuman lo q puedo conseguir en el comercio en cuanto a transformadores el mas cercano es de 32+32x3A este andaria bien no? ya q quedaria unos 45+45vx3A
piensas que andare bien con este transformador?

muchas gracias por tus aportes!

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Nov 6, 2007)

ahhh mira en el amplificador de luciperro usa los mjl3281 y tip41,tip42
tendre buena repuesta como en la power tuya con este amplificador?
mira aqui esta por si lo quieres ver


----------



## elmario (Nov 9, 2007)

Es buen amplificador pero.ya te conteste en el otro post.
Saludos


----------



## elmario (Nov 9, 2007)

Ahhh, me ovidaba, en cuanto al transformador es medio "corton", pero va a zafar, eso si, con ese voltaje no va a dar 100 w en 8m ohms, lo mejor seria que busques un fabricante de transformadores y se lo encargues, lo ideal seria de 35+35 y 3A por rama, o sea 210 Watts.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 9, 2007)

ok muchisimas gracias la verdad que todabia no puedo creer q tan pocos componentes me entreguen 100w esto de los amplificador me encantan!

la semana q biene voy con mi viejo a comprar la madera para hacer la caja de 4x12" para este amplificador va a estar de lujo

ahhh una pregunta mas   estoy en comprar los 4 parlantes celeniun de 12" que me dijeron q son lo mejor de lo mejor

y otra marca q tb me dijeron q son muuuy buenos casi como celeniun y la diferencia esta en el precio esta marca es algo asy como blueforce la conoces? era de unos130w reales y 8ohm este 12" tb esta a $89 y el celeniun a $179 

lo que quiero saber es si me van a durar la segunda marca tene en cuenta q no es para un uso profecional este amplificador solo para tocar en mi casa un poco fuerte 

despues me cuentas

muchas gracias salu2


----------



## gonpa (Nov 10, 2007)

mira como quedo mi placa esta echa en proteus que tal esta? puse bien los comp y los irfp?

tb estoy terminando el pcb del pre


chausssssssss


----------



## elmario (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola, no tuve mucho tiempo de revisarla bien pero pareceria que esta bien, igual te voy a dar un par de "tips":
1- Fijate bien en los datasheets de los componentes y verifica que esten bien colocados, por ej. el 2n5401 no es igual que el bc556
2- Acordate que el bd139 es basicamente un "sensor de temperatura" por lo cual tiene que estar atornillado en el disipador en el medio de los 2 mosfets
3- Esta power esta diseñada para audio, de manera que para usarla como amp de viola hay que limitarle los graves, por lo que C1 tiene que tener un valor de entre 47 y 68nf (hay que probar), lo mismo va para la salida de la modificacion2 que te mandé, donde C9 tiene que ser entre 220 y 470nf (otra vez hay que probar).

En cuanto a los parlantes no conozco los blueforce pero por lo que vi en la web pareceria que son parlante para audiocar, o sea que estan TOTALMENTE descartados, los selenium son bastante buenos (no muy especificos para guitarra) pero por lo que decis que valen por ahi convendria poner unos pocos mangos mas y comprar unos Eminence que justamente ahora estan entrando a un precio razonable (entre 190 y 230 mangos, fijate en deremate o mercado) y ahi seguro que no le vas a errar.
Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 12, 2007)

muchas gracias por los tips! los boy a tener en cuenta.me parece q los parlantes ni agancho llego con esos de 190 y 200 y pico es mas con los celeniun estoy re cortado jejeje

capas q le ponga celeniun nomas todabia tengo q vender mi amplificador nativo de 20w jeje

ahora mepongo a ver el tema del patillaje de los transistores pero yo los hice con los prieros delalista creo q estan bien ahh y tembien estoy terminando un simulador de guitarra acstica y un delay para la parte del clean y efectos va a estar bueno esto jeje

muchas gracias che!

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Nov 12, 2007)

ahh me olvidava viendo el esquema para fijarm de los t1 y t2 encontre q aparec un pote de 100ohm q en el impreso no esta no importa q no lo lleve?


----------



## elmario (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola, ese pote, que en realidad es un trimpot tenes que ponerlo porque se usa para evitar que a la salida haya restos de continua, lo que pasa es que si no lo pones igual tenes que usar una resistencia fija, que es mas quilombo para calibrar,no podes usarlo sin nada asi que anda modificando el pcb nomas.
En cuanto a los parlantes, y por lo que decis, que es para tocar en tu casa, por ahi te aconsejaria que te hagas un equipo tipo combo con un solo Eminence de 12 (es mejor uno bueno que 4 malos), tene en cuenta que una caja 4x12 es una cosa tremendamente incomoda de ubicar y ni hablar si alguna vez vas a ir a tocar con el tema del transporte (una 4x12 DIY pesa entre 25 y 30 Kg.!), yo a este eqipo lo arme en formato combo con madera de fenolico de 10 mm. y le puse un Celestion que tenia de mi viejo 8080 y te digo que el volumen es tremendo y pesa 12 Kilos nada mas, lo que me permite llevarlo a cualquier lado sin problemas, con la ventaja de que si alguna vez necesitas un volumen extra , le agregas otra caja de 1x12 en paralelo y te da 150 W en 4 ohms y te parte la cabeza!.
Aparte tene en cuenta que lo que importa de un parlante es la sensibilidad, no los watts que dicen, suena mas fuerte un parlante de 50 w con 101 db sensibilidad que uno de 100 con sens. de 95 db.
Anda pensando.Saludos


----------



## gonpa (Nov 14, 2007)

ahh listo ya lo arregle pero nu se si conseguire aqui el trimpot de 100ohm  en q valor tiene q quedar?


----------



## elmario (Nov 14, 2007)

cualquiera entre 100 y 470,  nunca mayor de 1K ni menor de 100 ohms


----------



## gonpa (Dic 20, 2007)

hola mario que tal?

estaria bueno q publiques fotos de tu pre y del amplificador aver q onda como quedo!

suertee


----------



## elmario (Dic 22, 2007)

Estoy medio vago, pero en cualquier momento las mando
Saludos


----------



## ppaappoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Hola tendran la PCB del pre con las modificaciones, gracias.


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola, encontre por ahi unas pcb del pre en cuastion, voy a ver si lo hago y subo los resultados.


----------



## hernaninfinito (Mar 7, 2009)

Hola gente!

Me entusiasmé con este proyecto. Dicen que suena muy bien y que se puede amplificar con una potencia y conserva el sonido valvular..  y es ademas condenadamente barato de armar jaja!

Me puse a hacer la PCB de nuevo porque quería que tuviera el buffer de salida y los 6 potes montados en placa, separados como lo hace Fender.. tengo un viejo M80 y saqué las medidas de ahi. 


La unica duda que tengo es como poner los fets..  dicen que las pata Drenador y Fuente son intercambiables a baja frecuencia...

     mmm es asi? 

Ni en el esquemático ni la web dicen algo de eso.. lo darán por sentado. Yo no se. 

La pata que está conectada a la alimentación... es la pata Fuente? 

Como los 2N3819 tienen la pata de Puerta en el medio los puedo poner al revéz sin cambiar la placa pero no quiero quemar nada..    nada mas jaja!

Voy a poner dos pre completos en un formato rack para un amp stereo. 

En cuanto tenga la PCB probada la subo.

Gracias!


----------



## elmario (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola gente, aprovecho hoy que ando con ganas y voy a seguir con este tema, dejo algunos tips y de paso respondo a algunas preguntas que me hicieron por MP.
Vamos primero a las imagenes que pidieron y despues comento


----------



## elmario (Mar 30, 2009)

Como podran ver el circuito esta armado en una plaqueta experimental por 2 razones: una porque soy medio vago y 2 porque si el circuito es sencillo (como este) no me dan ganas de perder tiempo en andar con impresoras, papel, percloruro,etc. a no ser que sea complicado y se justifique...
Tengo armados 2 pre de estos 1 en c/equipo que tengo (el otro es un 2 x 12 con 2 TDA7294) y están funcionando hace un año sin problemas, pero igual hay un par de cosas que hubo que corregir en la entrada para lograr un sonido limpio y esto lo logré de la sig. manera (para 1 sola entrada):

1- Se elimina J1 y R2, se cambia el valor de R3 por 470K a 1M (dependiendo del tipo de guit., se va probando), se cambia el valor de R1 a 68K y se conecta a la gate parelelo a masa (o sea, despues de R3 y no antes) todo esto es para bajar la ganancia de entrada y asi poder limpiar el sonido

2- Los fets no tienen que ser necesariamente los 2n3819, yo usé para uno el mpf102 y para el otro los bf245c y suenan muy bien, lo que hay que tener mucho cuidado es con el patillaje y con el voltaje a utilizar, los fets son muy delicados, en cuanto le erraste a las patas y le mandaste voltaje a la gate...chau, por el ej. el circuito original recomienda 18 a 30 volts pero si te fijas en el datasheet el 3819 soporta 25 Volts maximo y ahi Q2 y Q4 estan alimentados directo asi que con 30 volts...fuiste

3- Logicamente que el mayor "headroom" se logra con el maximo voltaje posible por eso yo recomiendo estos voltajes:
mpf102 y 2n3819---> voltaje max. segun hoja de datos: 25 V ---> voltaje a usar ---> 24 V
bf245c ---> voltaje max. segun hoja de datos: 30 V ---> voltaje a usar ---> 28 V

4- En cuanto al pcb propuesto no lo analizé pero lo mas importante es la ubicacion de las patillas de los fets de acuerdo al fet a usar, por ej. los 3 nombrados son completamente diferentes entre si, y si usamos el veroboard tambien se agrega el uso de cables lo mas corto posible para evitar ruido debido a la alta impedancia de circuito

5- Por ultimo hay que ver el seguidor de fuente, yo obtuve mejor resultado eliminando R10 y cambiando R9 por 15K, tambien tuve que bajar C9 de 4,7 mf a 220 nf porque mandaba demasiados graves generales ("bass content") 
a la power, hay que ir probando

Espero que les sirva de ayuda, cualquier cosa lo comentan. Saludos


Ah...me olvidaba...aca les dejo una foto de porque aparte este equipo es un cañon!


----------



## hernaninfinito (Mar 30, 2009)

Aca les dejo una placa que hice para montar este pre en un formato rack.

El tema es que no suena... (poco no?) jaja!

La verdad que no se en que le erré. Usé 2N3819 y lo alimente con unos 16V (es lo que tenía mas a mano)

La pruebas fueron con un tester en serie como amperímetro y no logro medir nada de consumo. Y por ende cero ruido en el amp. Intente inducirle ruido tocando la placa y tampoco nada.

Seguramente algo no está bien... me ayudan?

Hice la placa para practicar y pensé que me sería mas fácil bien espaciosa. (la placa virgen es muy barata!)

Si esta todo mal empiezo de nuevo.. uds dirán

Nota: los potes los pongo con cables en el frente asi que por eso estás cruzados los extremos..

Bueno gente... espero sus respuestas..

Gracias desde ya y en especia a elmario que revivio el hilo!


----------



## hernaninfinito (Abr 2, 2009)

Solucionado lo de la PCB que subí antes!

Revisé soldaduras y cambie un jack de entrada que se ponia en corto.. y listo!

Suena genial.. y si gracias elmario, Tengo que bajar un poco la entrada para usarlo con la guitarra directa. Con efectos no es tan necesario porque se regula de ahi..

Estoy reviendo el lugar de los potes y sumandole una salida con LM386 para auriculares para que sea autónomo. Lo probe asi es es una belleza.. 

En breve subo todo para que lo armen.. 

Saludos y Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 8, 2009)

hola
unas preguntas...
al colocar el seguidor de source se elimina C8?
hay algún inconveniente en utilizar 4 mpf102 (Q1-Q4) y bf245C (Q5)?
gracias


----------



## elmario (Jul 8, 2009)

Tal como dice el tano en la pag. si, C8 se elimina y con el valor de C9 hay que probar de acuerdo a la power donde se va a usar porque puede dejar pasar demasiados "graves generales" (yo por ej. estoy usando para C9 ---> 220 nf).
No hay ningun inconveniente en mezclar fets siempre que se respeten los voltajes ( el bf aguanta 30 y el mpf 25) y el patillaje, yo lo probé y no me gustó, segun mi criterio se "emparejan mejor" si todos los fets son iguales, por ej.  el mpf tiene mejores agudos que el bf, por eso hay que probar y dejar que la oreja decida...
Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 9, 2009)

el problema es que conseguí 4 mpf y 1 bf, nada mas hace mas de 2 meses que estoy esperando que lleguen a la casa de electrónica, 
ya lo tengo armado con el pcb con esta pcb
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=16139
pero con los valores del esquema y los que propones vos, y no logro que distorsione
mi etapa de power es con un tda2040 

una cosita mas... que función cumple el switch spst de bright?


----------



## elmario (Jul 9, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> no logro que distorsione
> mi etapa de power es con un tda2040



Esto no entendí...queres que distorsione o no?

No habia leido bien antes, no hay problema en usar los 4 mpf juntos y el bf como seguidor de fuente, lo que si hay que alimentar con 24 Volts.
Cuidado con ese PCB que está diseñado para los 2n3819 que tienen la gate al medio, hay que poner los mpf con las "patas cruzadas" si no lo modificás.
El switch de bright es como un pseudo control de presencia, es para agregar un toque de brillo extra, se nota sobre todo a volumenes bajos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 9, 2009)

si lo de las "patas" me di cuenta por que me guié del esquema

ahora lo que yo pensaba es que se lo podía hacer distorsionar y también tener un sonido limpio,
pero si no es así, me gustaría bajarle un toque mas la ganancia para poder conectarle una pedalera


----------



## elmario (Jul 9, 2009)

Si lo armás tal como está el circuito original  tiene que distorsionar bastante, incluso si querés mas todavia podes bajar R2 y R3 a la mitad...y si queres mas todavia subis la impedancia de entrada llevando R1, que como dije antes tiene que estar paralela a la gate de Q1, a 1M...si despues de eso queres mas ya hay que ir pensando en agregar otra etapa, lo que si me pareció es que no es tan facil lograr los dos extremos con un solo preamp, es decir, no se puede ir de un limpio extremo a una distorsion ultrapodrida con un solo circuito, tal vez lo mejor sea armar dos canales con 2 preamps separados con un switch electronico como viene en todos los amps comerciales... 
Ahora para bajarle mas la ganancia hay que seguir aumentando la resistencia en serie de la entrada


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 10, 2009)

ok gracias!
por ahora lo voy a dejar con poca ganancia para tener un canal limpio, pero en cuanto consiga mas jfets voy a armar otro pre bien podrido jaja

solo por curiosidad como se conectaría los dos preamps con ese switch electronico?


----------



## hernaninfinito (Jul 10, 2009)

Hola Gente!

Les dejo una PCB que hice para este proyecto. Ya está armada y anda bien. Le deje una sola entrada con la Reforma que sugirió elmario. El tema de lo jfets esperé un poco y le puse los originales 2N3819 acá en Rosario, Argentina salen $0.40 contra los MPF102 $2.50 o más según el ánimo del vendedor jaja!

Los pots son para impreso y no puedo conseguir el de 1M, yo lo tengo con 500K.

Sobre la pregunta de MasterofPupets de tener dos pres con un switch yo lo veo medio lio. Máxime si lo vas a usar con efectos.

Se me ocurre la siguiente locura.  Ya que la ganacia de entrada la piloteas con una resistencia en serie podés poner un switch con dos valores de resistencias u otro pote... que se yo. yo probaria.. imagino que algún pop en la salida va a producir eso, pero... Lo bueno de armar tu propio pre que nada te impide tunearlo a tu gusto..jaja!

Si tiene alguna duda o me equivoqué en algo...avisen.   (No se acuerden de mi vieja que está engripada)..  

Saludos


----------



## elmario (Jul 10, 2009)

La idea del pote en serie no es tan buena porque debido a la alta impedancia puede meter ruido u oscilacion, si me parece que podria modificarse la gain conectando un pote en serie con la resistencia de gate para aumentar la impedancia de entrada segune el esquemita que dejo, la idea de los 2 canales es mas que todo para tener volumenes y ecualizaciones diferentes, o sea, seria mas completo (y mas laburo,obvio), el switcheo se hace con ICs tipo M5201 inconseguibles por estos pagos o con algun CD40XX que ahora no recuerdo cual, que son los que usan los fabricantes de amps valvulares aca en Argentina, les dejo la intriga para que lo busquen por su cuenta...
Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 10, 2009)

No había pensado eso del pote voy a probar a ver que onda
Gracias!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 16, 2009)

hola

Preguntas para los que armaron el pre:
Cuando esta el pote de gain al mínimo, y el de Vol. al máximo se escucha un zumbido molesto pero no la guitarra 
los controles de tono aparentemente no funcionan que podrá ser? Ya revise los transistores y no están en corto

gracias!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 16, 2009)

Bueno, despues de renegar todo el dia :x 
dejo unas fotos para que me puedan ayudar con mi problema
Ya no se que mas puede ser

Lo probé con otro pre, el ruido disminuye (calculo que es por que este tiene menos ganancia)
También, conecte el tda en modo simple, sin resultados
Revise las masas, 
La fuente esta filtrada con 4x4700uf, 2x100nf 
Los transformadores son de dicroica de 12V 50W cada uno (están en serie)
La fuente del pre es con un transformador de 15vca 300mA filtrado con 2200uf, 100nf

Puede ser que los transformadores estén muy cerca?

Los potenciómetros del pre están cableados con cable mallado y es un lío tremendo ops:


----------



## gatito (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola, aunque llevo tiempo leyendo vuestros comentarios es la primera vez que escribo en este foro, estoy seguro de que me podéis ayudar.
El caso es que he montado este previo con un amplificador de 50 watios y suena muy bien, pero tiene un ruido de fondo bastante molesto, el ruido desaparece cuando toco con la mano en cualquier parte conectada a masa, por eso he pensado colocar el enchufe de red con toma de tierra. Mi pregunta es si debo conectar la toma de tierra directamente a masa o debo intercalar alguna resistencia o condensador.
Un saludo.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 28, 2009)

se conectaria directamente del chasis (donde se unen todas las masas) a la toma a tierra


----------



## elmario (Jul 28, 2009)

El ruido molesto puede venir por usar cables de conexion demasiado largos, mala conexion de masa (jacks no aislados, masas no todas a un mismo punto de chasis) y tambien por no usar el seguidor de fuente (source follower)en caso de ser una power transistorizada.
Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Jul 28, 2009)

voy a tener que rehacer la pcb para que quede mas prolijo, me canse de revisar y no encuentro que mas puede ser  
el ruido que se escucha no disminuye cuando hago masa con el dedo


----------



## FavioS35 (Ago 7, 2009)

MasterofPupets
.., recuerdo hace buen tiemop ya.., probe un diagrama del tda2040 en puente.., la verdad era muy ruidoso. al inicio yo no lo hice para guitarra.., aun con señal de mp3 hacia mucho ruido..., al parecer estaba mal diseñado.., prueba el amplificador del tda con señal de mp3 primero.., si hace ruido, entonces no seria el pre


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ago 7, 2009)

FavioS35 dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets
> .., recuerdo hace buen tiemop ya.., probe un diagrama del tda2040 en puente.., la verdad era muy ruidoso. al inicio yo no lo hice para guitarra.., aun con señal de mp3 hacia mucho ruido..., al parecer estaba mal diseñado.., prueba el amplificador del tda con señal de mp3 primero.., si hace ruido, entonces no seria el pre



hola
si ya lo probé en modo simple los dos integrados por separados, y no tuve ningún problema incluso utilice otro pre y el ruido no se escucha  
voy a probar haciendo otra pcb bien prolija 
gracias


----------



## bruno_nqn (Ago 22, 2009)

hola que tal, alguien me podria decir que remplazo tienen los 2n3819? es que aca por estos pagos no los puedo conseguir (desde hace 3 semanas que los estoy buscando) 
desde ya se agradece!


----------



## bruno_nqn (Ago 28, 2009)

hernaninfinito dijo:


> Hola Gente!
> 
> Les dejo una PCB que hice para este proyecto. Ya está armada y anda bien. Le deje una sola entrada con la Reforma que sugirió elmario. El tema de lo jfets esperé un poco y le puse los originales 2N3819 acá en Rosario, Argentina salen $0.40 contra los MPF102 $2.50 o más según el ánimo del vendedor jaja!
> 
> ...


hola hernan, te queria hacer una pregunta... ya que se elimino J2 se puede usar un jack simple (osea, sin corte) para J1 no?
y esta entrada es para guitarra con bobina simple o doble?? por lo que yo tengo entendido las de doble bobina son de alta ganancia y las simple de baja, o me equivoco??ops:
desde ya se agradece!


----------



## FavioS35 (Sep 10, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> hola
> si ya lo probé en modo simple los dos integrados por separados, y no tuve ningún problema incluso utilice otro pre y el ruido no se escucha
> voy a probar haciendo otra pcb bien prolija
> gracias


 

un consejo para eliminar el ruido..., cuando yo armaba circuitos varios de efectos y pre', a veces no entendia por que utilizaban condensadores de alto voltaje, yo cuando compraba, solo le decia el valor pero no el voltaje.. me daban esos chiquitos que parecen "lentejuelas" y creeme , que esto influye.

Hazle el cambio , recuerda que el cambio es solo del voltaje de los condensadores, no de su valor capacitivo... en mi experiencia (en audio), se mejora mucho..., incluso el problema del ruido podria estar en tu guitarra, aca donde yo vivo (Hyo Peru), las guitarras son hasta las huevas, y en la guitarra tambien, prueba lo del condensador que esta en el control de tonos de tu guitarra =)...., checalo porsia..., espero que te sea de utilidad



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## gatito (Oct 23, 2009)

Siguiendo vuestros consejos he conectado todas las masas a un mismo punto y el resultado es estupendo, aunque todavía sigo teniendo problemas -con el pote de master al máximo y el pote de volumen a más del 70% a veces se escuchan unos pitídos que acojonan- pero que poco a poco iré solucionando.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda y un saludo.


----------



## Kobunko (Dic 21, 2009)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> Bueno, despues de renegar todo el dia :x
> dejo unas fotos para que me puedan ayudar con mi problema
> Ya no se que mas puede ser



     Hola. No sé si el tema es viejo o si lo pudiste solucionar, pero por las dudas te dejo una opinión. Lo que vos estás manejando como un pré podés usarlo también, con buen resultado como pedal, no digo de altísima ganancia, pero sería una buena distorsión. O sea que es un bicho sensible (malditos fets/queridos fets) al ruido. 
     En lo personal me gusta más cómo suenan los bf245, pero va en criterios. Lo que veo en las fotos es que tenés muchos transformadores en el chasis, que inevitablemente generan campo, sobre todo si no los orientás bien. 
     Una de las condiciones entre muchas para que una distorsión no sea quilombera, es el blindaje que le des, o sea una caja metálica de chapa de 1mm +/- o mejor una caja de aluminio fundido. En este caso, no sé si tendrás lugar para cerrar el pre con una buena cubierta de chapa, pero lo que si podes hacer es armarle a los trafos una jaulita faraday, que tenés en la red info a morir para hacerla, que además es muy simple y barata, que "blindaría" los trafos. 
     Yo intuyo que por ahí podés tener la punta del ovillo. En lo personal me gusta más cómo suenan los bf245, pero va en criterios. 
     Creo tambien que los trafos del pre siempre tendrían que estar lo suficientemente alejados del de potencia Y CON LOS CAMPOS BIEN ORIENTADOS ya que se pueden meter ruido mutuamente. Suerte.


----------



## chacarock (Dic 28, 2009)

hola MasterofPupets, soy tu paisano, en donde conseguiste los fet´s yo no pude encontrar ni ppara hacer un booster

saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 16, 2010)

en ac componentes consegui los mpf102 y en barchini los bf


----------



## elmario (Ene 16, 2010)

Un buen reemplazo para el 2n3819 si lo consiguen es el 2sk117, tremendo fet, es el que lleva el Roland JC-120 en sus tripas!
Aprovecho para dejarles el consejo: si pueden traten de poner algun tipo de zocalo en el pcb para los fets en vez de soldarlos porque he notado que la estática de los soldadores y la temperatura los afecta bastante!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 17, 2010)

Kobunko dijo:


> Hola. No sé si el tema es viejo o si lo pudiste solucionar, pero por las dudas te dejo una opinión. Lo que vos estás manejando como un pré podés usarlo también, con buen resultado como pedal, no digo de altísima ganancia, pero sería una buena distorsión. O sea que es un bicho sensible (malditos fets/queridos fets) al ruido.
> En lo personal me gusta más cómo suenan los bf245, pero va en criterios. Lo que veo en las fotos es que tenés muchos transformadores en el chasis, que inevitablemente generan campo, sobre todo si no los orientás bien.
> Una de las condiciones entre muchas para que una distorsión no sea quilombera, es el blindaje que le des, o sea una caja metálica de chapa de 1mm +/- o mejor una caja de aluminio fundido. En este caso, no sé si tendrás lugar para cerrar el pre con una buena cubierta de chapa, pero lo que si podes hacer es armarle a los trafos una jaulita faraday, que tenés en la red info a morir para hacerla, que además es muy simple y barata, que "blindaría" los trafos.
> Yo intuyo que por ahí podés tener la punta del ovillo. En lo personal me gusta más cómo suenan los bf245, pero va en criterios.
> Creo tambien que los trafos del pre siempre tendrían que estar lo suficientemente alejados del de potencia Y CON LOS CAMPOS BIEN ORIENTADOS ya que se pueden meter ruido mutuamente. Suerte.


 
Como seria la orientación de los transformadores? 
por el momento esta parado este proyecto, pero ahora me dieron ganas de seguir así que esta semana voy a meter mano otra ves a este pre
voy a seguir tus consejos gracias


----------



## gatito (Ene 26, 2010)

Para soldar los FET se puede colocar en las patillas a soldar una pinza conectada a masa, disipa parte del calor y elimina la electricidad estática. No soy muy amigo de los zócalos.


----------



## hernaninfinito (Ene 28, 2010)

Hola Gente!! 

Disculpen la terrible tardanza. No se porque no me avisó el foro que tenia nuevos post aca..

Contesto a Bruno. Yo lo uso con varias cosas.. Los simple bobina tienen un sonido muy lindo, con mucho ataque y poca ganancia. El tema que son muy propensos a meter ruidos por no estar cancelados. Los dobles puestos en humbacker no tienen ese problema pero tienen un nivel de salida mayor. 

Conclusión: Jugá con las R de entrada como se explicó antes. Depende de tu guitarra, pero si usás pedalera o efecto bajá el volumen ahi y listo!
Con respecto a los jacks.. usa unos plásticos que vienen ahora en todos los amps. Tienen corte y tres terminales, aparte no renegas con aislar el jack del gabinete. 
Que es una causa de ruido muy frecuente por loop de masa. 

Yo lo puse en un amp con dos TDA7294 stereo con un gabinete de doble 12" y es un cañon. Además le puse un par de parlantes de rango extendido doble cono. 
Lo que si si usas efectos y simulador de pres digital.. tengo la posibilidad de bypass en el Blackface y entrar directo a los TDA.

Mas adelante voy a postear el monstruo completo con 4 TDA independientes y un distribuidor de entrada que armé y esta en pruebas. 

Este bichito como pre de viola suena hermoso pero es un sonido vintage como le dicen. No llega a ser una distorsion es solo saturación..si le das mas empiezan los dramas. 
Si quieren algo bruto armen una distor aparte que hay mil para hacer..solo un consejo..

Mande MP o sigan el hilo.. Abrazo a todos!


----------



## MasterofPupets (Ene 30, 2010)

hola Hernán
me podrías decir que es lo que esta en el circulo?


----------



## Kobunko (Mar 20, 2010)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> me podrías decir que es lo que esta en el circulo?


Me da la impresión de que es un reostato (trim) que juega de control de input regulable. Honestamente pienso que le saca posibilidades de expresión tonal a la saturación, ya que el exceso de gain se puede matar desde el potenciómetro de la guitarra, y es más: si alguien se anima a meter mano, hasta se puede poner una llave en la guitarra con una resistencia de pequeño valor en serie a la salida, y usarla de switch para "solo / ritmo"


----------



## plastikman (Dic 2, 2010)

Perdón por revivir este tema pero necesito un preamplificador para guitarra y este me parece sencillo y facil de hacer, agradeceria que alguien que lo haya hecho comente si es confiable y si ha tenido problemas con el y que mejoras o cambios me recomienda. Por el tema de si es muy grave o no, la verdad no me importa mucho ya que solo quiero hacer un combo de 60 watts rms para practicar y tal vez ensayar, tambien estaba viendo el pre de guitarra de Tupolev pero al parecer tiene algunos problemas todavia no solucionados.
El pre de guitarra lo necesito para el amplificador TDA7294 de Mnicolau, el cual ya lo tengo 99% terminado.

Saludos.


----------



## MasterofPupets (Dic 3, 2010)

el pre de tupolev ya lo armaron varios sin ningún problema, este también, en el desarrollo del tema esta detallado los cambios que hay que hacer para que suene bien 

saludos


----------



## elperros (Mar 27, 2011)

Gente, tengo un pregunta sobre la alimentación de este previo.
Me encontré por ahí tirada una fuente de 220AC a 30V 0.4A (Hasta acá bárbaro)
El problema es que es una fuente switching,y no se si la puedo usar en un sistema de audio directamente, o tengo que ponerle un regulador a la salida o hacer algún otro artilugio. Y si puedo ponerla en el mismo gabinete que el resto de las etapas (por los ruidos de alta frecuencia).
Adentro del gabinete van a estar el 2 transformadores,un amplificador, 2 previos más, un mixer y alguna que otra placa adicional, el mismo es de metal y el ingreso de los 220AC es por un EMI filter (o filtro de linea) de 10A.

La pregunta básicamente es si puedo usar una fuente switching.

Dejo foto de la fuente que es muy pequeña y toda de plástico, se la saque a una Lexmark.

El consumo del previo según la web original es 8.5mA


----------



## MasterofPupets (Mar 28, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Gente, tengo un pregunta sobre la alimentación de este previo.
> Me encontré por ahí tirada una fuente de 220AC a 30V 0.4A (Hasta acá bárbaro)
> El problema es que es una fuente switching,y no se si la puedo usar en un sistema de audio directamente, o tengo que ponerle un regulador a la salida o hacer algún otro artilugio. Y si puedo ponerla en el mismo gabinete que el resto de las etapas (por los ruidos de alta frecuencia).
> Adentro del gabinete van a estar el 2 transformadores,un amplificador, 2 previos más, un mixer y alguna que otra placa adicional, el mismo es de metal y el ingreso de los 220AC es por un EMI filter (o filtro de linea) de 10A.
> ...




 yo tuve problemas de ruido con este pre, lo solucione haciendo un gabinete aparte para el pre y otro para los transformadores, es muy "sensible"
lo que yo haría es probar...


----------



## elperros (Mar 29, 2011)

MasterofPupets dijo:


> yo tuve problemas de ruido con este pre, lo solucione haciendo un gabinete aparte para el pre y otro para los transformadores, es muy "sensible"
> lo que yo haría es probar...



Ok muchas gracias. Me tiro al prueba y error entonces. 
Buen dato. Ya empiezo a pensar en plan b de gabinete para los transformadores.


----------



## elperros (Abr 18, 2011)

Terminé el previo con buenos resultados. Tuve mucho ruido (lluvia) en 1 de las dos posiciones del bright switch en la otra 100% perfecto. Tal vez es porque simplemente lo probé sin conectar las masas correctamente, fuera del gabinete, etc.... Usé el esquema que gentilmente proporcionó hernaninfinito, a quien le agradezco. Más adelante en cuanto lo pruebe correctamente (con una guitarra) y montado en un gabinete actualizo sobre el funcionamiento en el otro modo.
Dejo foto de la placa saludos.


----------



## ssyn (May 22, 2011)

Les paso estos a ver si les sirven


----------



## elperros (May 23, 2011)

elperros dijo:


> Más adelante en cuanto lo pruebe correctamente (con una guitarra) y montado en un gabinete actualizo sobre el funcionamiento en el otro modo.



Lo probé con las masas ok. Y funciona muy bien en las dos posiciones del bright switch.


----------



## chacarock (May 23, 2011)

lastima que los PDF de ssyn nno tengan los valores


----------



## ssyn (May 25, 2011)

los valores de los componentes son como va el diagrama


----------



## chacarock (May 26, 2011)

ok gracias por la aclaracion


----------



## ssyn (Jun 12, 2011)

ya lo probe y no tuve problemas,


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Nov 14, 2011)

hola gente, yo tambien acabo de armar el pre( componentes originales y alimentado con 24V) y mi experiencia fue: tiene una ganancia excesiva el la entrada de low gain, y para high gain directamente conecto el plug y empieza el armagedon, hasta mitad de volumen todo bien , sin saturaciones, despues el sonido se satura y se aplasta matando todo brillo y detalle, peerrrooooooo , creo que bajando la ganancia de la entrada se soluciona todo(es lo que voy a hacer ahora). Al final me gusta mucho el sonido de este pre, muy buen pre.


----------



## blacktransistor (Mar 29, 2012)

que tal amigos ya habia comentado anteriormente pero fue eliminado por aparentar "Spam" pero bueno acabo de terminar el pre y lo he montado con un tda2040 mete algo de ruido y por mas que le muevo al gain y al volumen no desaparece el overdrive, espero que esto se deba a que los potenciometros no son los correcto dado que solo improvise con algunos cercanos... igualmente en los tonos solo funciona correctamente el agudo (repito no use los potenciometros correctos) en proximos dias compruebo fuera de eso el sonido es buenisimo, le puse una fuente de 24 volts y parece funcionar bien

Gracias, espero sus respuestas!!


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Mar 29, 2012)

mi comentario anterior sobre este pre era cuando no tenia el ampli armado completamente, el pre es una maravilla asi como es , yo use los controles marshall y la entrada de low gain solamente, la de high la anule,el control de ganancia es como cualquier ganancia de cualquier equipo para guitarra, hasta la mitad de volumen todo limpio y pasando la mitad empieza el overdrive , este overdrive tiene un sonido a ampli vintage, si alguien busca ese sonido a ampli viejo para tocar un blues o rock este es el pre ideal, muy buen pre.


----------



## blacktransistor (Mar 30, 2012)

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> este overdrive tiene un sonido a ampli vintage, si alguien busca ese sonido a ampli viejo para tocar un blues o rock este es el pre ideal, muy buen pre.



si, la verdad me agrado mucho, muy parecido al sonido de algunas rolitas de los beatles me interesaria bajar la ganancia para conseguir un clean sin afectar el volumen final, espero que esto se pueda lograr, espero igual si me pudieran dar algun consejito!! 

Mychas gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez (Abr 1, 2012)

blacktransistor dijo:


> si, la verdad me agrado mucho, muy parecido al sonido de algunas rolitas de los beatles me interesaria bajar la ganancia para conseguir un clean sin afectar el volumen final, espero que esto se pueda lograr, espero igual si me pudieran dar algun consejito!!
> 
> Mychas gracias



armalo asi como esta, el sonido limpio sale hasta antes de la mitad de volumen, mas volumen con sonido limpio no le vas a sacar al pre, y el pre suena bastante fuerte, 4VP.P. con 24V de alimentacion !


----------



## blacktransistor (Abr 7, 2012)

gracias, creo que la causa de la alta ganancia se debe a que en el gain use un potenciometro de muy baja impedancia y a que use transistores 2N5457 dicen por ahi que se ganancia es mucho mas alta que la de los originales pero espero que cabiando el potenciometro se arregle ese problemita!!!


----------



## elmario (Abr 16, 2012)

A ver si redondeamos de una vez...el que quiera un sonido limpio como cristal como el verdadero Fender que haga lo siguiente:

1- Usamos una sola entrada eliminando J1 y su resist.R2
2- Conectamos R1 "despues" de R3,es decir, entre la gate de Q1 y masa e invertimos sus valores, o sea, R3= 1M y R1= 68K (esto baja la impedancia de entrada de Q1 y por consiguiente la gain)
3- Finalmente cambiamos el pote P4 por uno de 500K para bajar un poco la ganancia de la 2ª etapa...Y a disfrutar...

Ahh...no olvidar de alimentar con el voltaje adecuado...por ej. el bf245 soporta hasta 30V pero el 2n3819 y el mpf102 25V con lo cual si alimentan a estos ultimos con 30V como dice en el esquema...ppfff!...Revisar siempre el datasheet!!!!

He dicho
Gracias


----------



## blacktransistor (Abr 16, 2012)

salgo para la escuela, pero regresando a probar tus instrucciones!!! mil gracias, yo uso 2n5457 a 24 volts espero lograr el perfecto funcionamiento,


----------



## elmario (Abr 16, 2012)

Me olvidé de aclarar, si este preamp se va a usar con una power a transistores o ICs (que es lo mas logico y común) no olvidar de usar el seguidor de fuente (Source Follower o Buffer)que figura ahi en la pag. asi podemos usar conexiones largas a la salida,evitamos ruidos y adaptamos mejor las etapas pre-power, lo único que hay que tener en cuenta es el valor del cap. C9 que ahi dice 4,7uF el cual es un valor muy alto y va a tirar una tonelada de graves generales (bass content) a la salida, hay que ir probando hasta encontrar el adecuado, que en mi caso fue de 220 nF.
saludos y comentá como fue todo


----------



## blacktransistor (Abr 17, 2012)

que tal lo eh provado sin el seguidor, efectivamente suena muy muy bien un poquitin de overdrive pero creo yo que ya es cuestion de la guitarra!! agregare un potenciometro de entrada solamente!! espero mañana ir a comprar el otro transistor para dejarlo listo, pretendo construirlo en un cajon clon de un champion 600 ya hice el panel y todo, solo falta perforar la placa y acomodar todo!!


----------



## blacktransistor (May 1, 2012)

acabo de terminar el seguidor, el sonido es bastante bueno, solo un detalle, se escucha un zumbido infernalmente agudo... esto a que se deberá? si ensamblé todo como tendría que ser


----------



## kit (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## yiyorebel (May 10, 2016)

Hola , soy nuevo por aca y la verdad es que me gusto mucho como entregan informacion y ayuda.
Por eso les queria hacer una consulta , yo arme un layout que subio pappo ( uno brasileño , que esta en la pagina 2 de este mismo tema) suena increible me gusta mucho fender total el sonido. Bueno mi pregunta es la sgte. yo le quiero poner un interruptor de encendido, mi duda es donde ponerlo en el circuito. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere.
Muchas gracias y saludos desde Chile.


----------



## kit (May 10, 2016)

yiyorebel dijo:


> Hola , soy nuevo por aca y la verdad es que me gusto mucho como entregan informacion y ayuda.
> Por eso les queria hacer una consulta , yo arme un layout que subio pappo ( uno brasileño , que esta en la pagina 2 de este mismo tema) suena increible me gusta mucho fender total el sonido. Bueno mi pregunta es la sgte. yo le quiero poner un interruptor de encendido, mi duda es donde ponerlo en el circuito. Si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradecere.
> Muchas gracias y saludos desde Chile.





Yo creo que lo mas sencillo seria ponerlo a la entrada de v+


----------



## yiyorebel (May 10, 2016)

kit dijo:


> Yo creo que lo mas sencillo seria ponerlo a la entrada de v+



Gracias por la respuesta.


----------

